# Forum Home Renovation Metalwork & Welding  Increasing a hole diameter

## Wombat2

I want to increase the diameter of a hole in a steel drill guide in a jig from 5mm to 6.5mm. Do I use drill in 0.5mm increments or use a ream?

----------


## John2b

If you drill in .5 mm increments there is a risk of snapping the bit. I would drill in one step, and use a vice and a drill press if you have one to help stop the bit catching.

----------


## Moondog55

Why not simply use a 5mm drill in the guide as a pilot hole and follow it afterwards with the 6.5mm ?

----------

